# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  Dictionary

## salihmob

Dictionary    FULL VERSION: Dictionary v2.9 (Vikrant P. Chavan) FREE! Compatible with all J2ME devices. Easy to use. Key Description  RIGHT next word. LEFT previous word. UP scrollup. DOWN scrolldown. '#' Main Menu. `1' BackSpace. `*` Record Bookmark. `0' Go to Bookmark.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------

